# 1994 Nissan hb Is there a fusible link here bat terminal



## nissantruckreps (Feb 1, 2008)

Since I have fuses for all the needed items then why would I need a fusible link inside the connector right up on the pos battery terminal.

I am driving it with the fusible link removed at the terminal because it corroded.


1994 Nissan hb


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Did you replace the fusible links with solid wire?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Fusible link provides protection for multiples of circuits...most of them fused circuits. If a fusible link "opens," it will cut power to several different circuits. Do not replace a fusible link with anything but fusible link wire with the same rating. If you replace it with regular wire and the short is still present, it could cause wires to overheat and melt together within the main harness (I know this from personal experience!).


----------

